# 3 day cycles work?



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I have both a 30G and 60G tank the 30G has an elong and my 60G has 4 rbp, anyways i cycled both tanks for only 3 days, looked out for the ammonia spike and kept constnt monitoring of the tank while i was home. its been 3 months and the lil guys are doing great.....so.......yea.......


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

looks like your tanks cycle faster than your car? i think it is possable if you use equipment from an established tank







back at ya


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Did you use all new equipment on your tanks?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Yes all new nothing old.......what if i had a theory on a way to cycle a tank that took only 3 days......i might be able to make money off this


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

you didn't find a way to cycle your tank in 3 days. What you did was use your P's to cycle your tank and they survived it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Even if you managed to do the impossible, which is cycling a virgin tank with all new equipment in three days, you may have shortened the lifespan of your fish significantly: severe damage isn't always visible, it can happen internally as well (damaged gills etc.)
Besides that, it often takes more than three days before the cycling even starts: so most likely the worst is still to come: the ammonia spike doesn't occur after 3 days: it takes quite a bit longer.

I hope your fish will be fine, and if not (it's very well possible your fish are dead within a week), I hope at least you learned from it.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

hopefully everything will be fine.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

you put NOS?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

fishofury said:


> you didn't find a way to cycle your tank in 3 days. What you did was use your P's to cycle your tank and they survived it


 That about sums it up.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> I have both a 30G and 60G tank the 30G has an elong and my 60G has 4 rbp, anyways i cycled both tanks for only 3 days, looked out for the ammonia spike and kept constnt monitoring of the tank while i was home. its been 3 months and the lil guys are doing great.....so.......yea.......


 i do the same, probably less.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

its sad to say, but i did that once and i did in fact shorten the life of one of my p's...poor guy


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i do it less too.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Even if you managed to do the impossible, which is cycling a virgin tank with all new equipment in three days, you may have shortened the lifespan of your fish significantly: severe damage isn't always visible, it can happen internally as well (damaged gills etc.)
Besides that, it often takes more than three days before the cycling even starts: so most likely the worst is still to come: the ammonia spike doesn't occur after 3 days: it takes quite a bit longer.

I hope your fish will be fine, and if not (it's very well possible your fish are dead within a week), I hope at least you learned from it.

hey Judazz its been 3 months read 1st post.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Jonas said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you managed to do the impossible, which is cycling a virgin tank with all new equipment in three days, you may have shortened the lifespan of your fish significantly: severe damage isn't always visible, it can happen internally as well (damaged gills etc.)
> ...


 It may have been 3 months, but internal problems that may have occured, might not be visible, as Judazzz stated. I also believe that the majority of the cycling process usually takes more time than 3 days to finally complete and be safe for your fish. The cycling might have completed in 3 days, but a relaps usually happens, and tank goes throught the cycling process all over again without notice. And if that ever occurs while the fish is housed, the neccessary bacteria they need wont be available and might cause internal problems or even kill your fish. Only time will tell when this would take effect.

Moved to Water Chemistry


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> hey Judazz its been 3 months read 1st post.


Whoops, I overlooked that - what I said is still true:
keeping fish in a cycled tank may cause irreversible internal damage which can reduce a fish's life span significantly. Also, it's impossible to cycle a tank in 3 days (perhaps except with biospira).

But it's good to hear your fish do fine!

btw: I never cycled my tank when I first got my reds (I never heard of it at that stage), and they're still alive and kicking 2 years later, but I really wish I knew about cycling back then...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > hey Judazz its been 3 months read 1st post.
> ...


 Not worth it to me personally


----------

